# E-Bikes demos at Outerbike Moab 2019?



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am in the market for a new E-Bike. I am thinking of attending Outerbike Moab next month. Does anyone know if the demo E-Bikes will be allowed on the singletracks with all the other bikes? If so, does the organizer have the ability to shuttle E-Bikes. etc?

I would hate to spend $240 for the full Outerbike demo package just to find out that I have to ride the E-Bike on nearby Moto trails or worst yet in the event parking lot etc.

PS: I am aware of the very recent BLM ruling and so the timing of this may be up in the air


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

It is doubtful that ebikes will have full access to the trails in just a few weeks. While the vast majority of the trails around Moab are on BLM, and the Department of the Interior says eMTBs = MTBs, there is a core group of people in Moab who are *very* anti-ebike, and I am sure they will do everything they can to block access to the popular BLM trails near where Outerbike is held, like Mag7, the far north trails, Navajo Rocks, and Ahab. Even the Bar-M trails have been off limits in the past. 

At Outerbike in Moab the past few years, ebikes were stuck riding around on a couple of lame dirt roads. Nothing even remotely technical or challenging, you could easily drive a Subaru on them. You can call Western Spirit, the people who put on Outerbike, and ask them if there will be anything different this year, but don't hold your breath. As I said, they *really* *really* hate ebikes in Moab. You can't even ride an ebike on the paved trails in Moab. You ride with the Cars, UTVs, ATVs, Jeeps and Motorcycles or you don't ride, with the sole exception being Dead Horse Point State Park. 

Even if they allowed some BLM trails to be open to ebikes, several of the ebike manufacturers had time limits on their bikes at Outerbike in Crested Butte. Specialized said one hour, Shimano's Pivot Shuttle demos were also limited to one hour. On the other hand, Bulls, Orbea, Norco and others were fine with someone going all day if they wanted. 

I'm guessing Outerbike in Bentonville would be a better place to demo, since ebikes seem to be accepted there, but I've never been to Outerbike in Bentonville, so ask around.

Outerbike in CB was ebike heaven. The Forest Service gave the ski area special permission to allow ebikes during Outerbike, and the trails there are awesome. You were only allowed to ride ebikes inside the ski area boundaries, but that was totally fine.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> You can call Western Spirit, the people who put on Outerbike, and ask them if there will be anything different this year, but don't hold your breath.


I called Western Spirit and was told to call back a few days before the event to check on E-bike access. She was helpful and I think sounded optimistic - which is promising, I guess.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I emailed Moab BLM a few days ago and asked specifically about ebike access at Outerbike. The response was "not likely", and also, "We are getting slammed with this question, talk to Western Spirit, they will be notified if anything changes."


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I talked to Eric at Western Spirit this morning, nice guy, even owns an ebike himself - you can demo ebikes from the venue, on the "bar end" trail that they set up for Outerbike. Plus, on Sunday there will be one shuttle for ebikes to the Amasa Back jeep trail - which he said is more technical, but on the jeep trail route only.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> I talked to Eric at Western Spirit this morning, nice guy, even owns an ebike himself - you can demo ebikes from the venue, on the "bar end" trail that they set up for Outerbike. Plus, on Sunday there will be one shuttle for ebikes to the Amasa Back jeep trail - which he said is more technical, but on the jeep trail route only.


That would be "Bar-M". That refers to an area north of Moab that has a network of trails, and that is where they hold Outerbike. In the past, ebikes were restricted to the dirt roads out there. There are several singletrack trails out there that are pretty fun, but they were off limits to ebikes in the past and unless BLM has made some kind of special exception, they would still be off limits. If you are still restricted to the dirt roads, it kind of sucks. Ask him if Deadman's is open to ebikes, that is a good trail. https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/173108/deadmans-ridge

Even if BLM allows ebikes on the Bar-M trails for Outerbike, the problem is that several of them connect with the paved bike path, and ebikes are not allowed on the paved path out there. Don't get me started on that.

Amasa Back is a great test for an eMTB, both up and down. Just be sure you don't accidentally poach the much, much better Hymasa singletrack that parallels the road.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quick Outerbike 2019 (emtb) Report:

I rode many nice ebikes on the 7.8 mile Bar-M test loop, a 30 min loop. I liked it for comparing one vs. the other etc. I tested ebikes from Giant, Pivot, Orbea, Cannondale, and Specialized. Honestly, I liked every one of them. My favorite, was the Cannondale Moterra, Bosch Gen 4 with Purion and Lyrik fork - plush ride and natural power in emtb mode.

I went on to ride this bike on Amasa Back Jeep trail on Sunday shuttle . . .


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Jack7782 said:


> Quick Outerbike 2019 (emtb) Report:
> 
> I rode many nice ebikes on the 7.8 mile Bar-M test loop, a 30 min loop. I liked it for comparing one vs. the other etc. I tested ebikes from Giant, Pivot, Orbea, Cannondale, and Specialized. Honestly, I liked every one of them. My favorite, was the Cannondale Moterra, Bosch Gen 4 with Purion and Lyrik fork - plush ride and natural power in emtb mode.
> 
> ...


Did you test the Orbea Wild FS? If yes, what is your opinion of the bike?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I almost did not ride the Orbea Wild. That is because the Bosch Gen 4 was shutting down with an error code every 10 mins. But they let me ride it anyway to get a feel for the bike.

The ride was balanced and stable, similar to Moterra. I liked the 12 speed XTR groupo on the bike - and other available Shimano build kits.

Plus - I believe it was the only bike at the show that you could add a second battery for more range.

(The rep told me the bike was pre-production and the only one in the US at the time)


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Previous Cannondale eMTBs were pretty underwhelming. It is good to see that they are upping their game. 

At Outerbike in Crested Butte, Orbea had the 2019 Wild, and I was not Wild about it. They said the 2020 version is a whole new bike, and it looks like it is.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yt show up?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

No YT at the event. 

Norco had an ebike, but someone broke the derailleur hanger on it was unridable. By Saturday it was hung inside the booth as dead weight to keep the booth from flying away when the winds picked up.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Jack7782 said:


> View attachment 1285495
> 
> I almost did not ride the Orbea Wild. That is because the Bosch Gen 4 was shutting down with an error code every 10 mins. But they let me ride it anyway to get a feel for the bike.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! This one is on top of my list if I upgrade.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Jack7782 said:


> No YT at the event.
> 
> Norco had an ebike, but someone broke the derailleur hanger on it was unridable. By Saturday it was hung inside the booth as dead weight to keep the booth from flying away when the winds picked up.


Norco didn't bring an extra derailleur hanger for their demo bike!! Wtf..


----------

